# To all smokers :)



## mentos_007 (Oct 24, 2004)

> It might be obvious that smoking cigarettes doesn't bring anything positive. But it is not true. Smokers are more immune from Parkinson's disease than non-smokers. Smoking is also a source of pleasure. We smoke to add oureselves some authority, unwind, or give our hands something to do, Cigarettes are also things that consolidate smokers - going out for a cigarette toghether can allow you to make friends - says psychologists A. Grabowski



Obvious things, but when we hear it from psychologists we truly belive them  
I'm afraid those are the only positives from cigarettetes. Unfortunately.


----------



## Artemis (Oct 24, 2004)

More immune to parkinsons? but more suseptible to cancer...which is better to be more suseptible to?

Source of pleasure? so is sex...sorry but it is, and chocolat...

Authority? Try wearing a suit? or actually earning the authority?

Unwind? Read a book, watch t.v.

Give your hands something to do? Text another virgin mobile for 3p! 

Help you make friends? bah...would you wanna be friends with a coughing weazing smoking yellow fingured addict?


Sorry, but smoking does NOTHING to help, and I stand by that.


----------



## mygrain (Oct 24, 2004)

Smoking is BAD!!! Take it from a smoker!!!


----------



## ferny (Oct 24, 2004)

mentos_007 said:
			
		

> > unwind
> 
> 
> 
> It's interesting how people say smoking helps them to relax and calm down. Doesn't it increse your heart rate?


----------



## mentos_007 (Oct 24, 2004)

hmm you completely kicked me off (good phrasal?)
I just wanted to say that in everything we can find something positive, and for me it is true. But Arti attacked me completely


----------



## Nytmair (Oct 24, 2004)

I call them "cancer flavord death sticks" ....but if you choose to do it, that's your choice


----------



## mentos_007 (Oct 24, 2004)

ok, so from a different way... I'm not going to criticise anybode for smoking coz I smoke too, but WHY DO YOU SMOKE?


----------



## Artemis (Oct 24, 2004)

mentos_007 said:
			
		

> hmm you completely kicked me off (good phrasal?)
> I just wanted to say that in everything we can find something positive, and for me it is true. But Arti attacked me completely



Awww mentos Im so sorry, It wasnt to attack you honestly! It was against the psychologist...sorry you feal that way I really didnt mean it like that


----------



## mentos_007 (Oct 24, 2004)

ok, ok never mind.


----------



## mygrain (Oct 24, 2004)

GOOD QUESTION!!! easy answer...I'm addicted. I started to be cool and I had a friend who worked at a conviencence store and gave them to us for FREE... SO we smoked like Satan's ass! Now I'm not a stupid kid anymore but still have "stupid kid" hangups!!! Although I have cut back to about 5 cigs a day and to ultra lights. KUDOS FOR ME!!! They do calm me down though.  Nicotine has been a good friend through rough times but is always there to make me feel like crap too.


----------



## mentos_007 (Oct 24, 2004)

as for my case... it is a different story... I smoke coz I like it... but... I can stop smoking whithout any problems for 2- 3 months (realy I can do it easily). I've already done this kind of breaks, but now I'm smoking again. Why? I like it.


----------



## mygrain (Oct 24, 2004)

mentos_007 said:
			
		

> as for my case... it is a different story... I smoke coz I like it... but... I can stop smoking whithout any problems for 2- 3 months (realy I can do it easily). I've already done this kind of breaks, but now I'm smoking again. Why? I like it.



But why did you start?


----------



## mentos_007 (Oct 24, 2004)

For the first time I just wanted to try... it was hmm... 6 years ago? Yeah something like that. But then I was hiding all over from my parents coz I was a kid. I can't say that now it is not kiddish...
5 years ago I wanted to smoke to "be cool" what was a stupidity, but now it gives me a little bit of relaxation. Actually I don't smkoe too much... it is about 3-4 for a day, sometimes less, never more so it is ok, I suppose. There are days, as I said earlier, when I don't smoke completely. I must have a special mood to smoke


----------



## mygrain (Oct 24, 2004)

Socializing is a heavy smoking time for me. Hanging out at the local coffee house or the bar.  OR sitting at the computer for lengthy periods,...oh also when I'm painting... for some reason it helps me concentrate.


----------



## mentos_007 (Oct 24, 2004)

exactly!


----------



## Corry (Oct 24, 2004)

Artemis said:
			
		

> More immune to parkinsons? but more suseptible to cancer...which is better to be more suseptible to?
> 
> Source of pleasure? so is sex...sorry but it is, and chocolat...
> 
> ...





WELL SAID!!!!


----------



## mygrain (Oct 24, 2004)

cough, cough!!


----------



## Karalee (Oct 24, 2004)

Artemis said:
			
		

> More immune to parkinsons? but more suseptible to cancer...which is better to be more suseptible to?
> 
> Source of pleasure? so is sex...sorry but it is, and chocolat...
> 
> ...



Yep, but thats why people have the choice to choose what they want. Or dont want in this case.


----------



## Corry (Oct 24, 2004)

Personally I can't stand smoking.  As it is now, I work in a very small office with a 70 year old man that smokes cigar after cigar.  I am SO sick of breathing that crap in, and sick of my clothes smelling like it.  I was so happy to move out of my parents house cuz I got away from that, and now it's like it's even worse than it was then!!!


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 24, 2004)

It's amazing the excuses smokers will tell themselves...this is addiction, this is how people stay addicted to harmful things.

I'm seeing more and more people (including my own family) die from cancer and I can't believe that people can continue to smoke after watching a loved one slowly and painfully die of cancer.

Cigarettes should be wiped from the face of the earth.


----------



## mygrain (Oct 24, 2004)

Ugh!! I'm a smoker who hates the smell of cigar smoke!!! Also being trapped with it would make me insane too.  I'm all about no smoking indoors unless its okay with everyone. I also agree that cig smoke stinks big time...  

THIS IS NOT AIMED AT ANYONE IN PARTICULAR!! but what really pisses me off are folks who look down their noses at smokers and think they are better than them. I guarentee that there is some sort of addictive trait in everyone whether it be caffine, nicotine, alcohol, endorphines, cell phones, sugar, potato chips, etc...


----------



## Corry (Oct 24, 2004)

My gramma lost a big chunk of her lung..luckily she's in remmisson.  She used to smoke like a chimney.


----------



## mygrain (Oct 24, 2004)

Big Mike said:
			
		

> It's amazing the excuses smokers will tell themselves...this is addiction, this is how people stay addicted to harmful things.
> 
> I'm seeing more and more people (including my own family) die from cancer and I can't believe that people can continue to smoke after watching a loved one slowly and painfully die of cancer.
> 
> Cigarettes should be wiped from the face of the earth.



Dude there are just as many obese folks kicking the bucket, why not ban sugar.?


----------



## Corry (Oct 24, 2004)

glucose is needed to live...it's not sugar that is killing people, just an excess of it


----------



## mygrain (Oct 24, 2004)

You can get glucose from natural plants. How many folks do you hear about getting fat from eating fruits and grains? It's the refined sugar that is killing folks. again why not ban it? and either way it's addictive. I'm sure cigarettes wouldn't kill half as many folks if they did it in moderation.  :?

sorry i'm a synic at heart.


----------



## Scurra (Oct 25, 2004)

I could do the banned sugar thing... my sis is diabetic so I got trained not to eat a lot of sugar when I leved at home nad It's carried over to when I moved to uni. The only thing I still have sugar in is coffee or tea.

As far as cigarettes go, has anyone seen the new ad campaign they are running in the Uk to discorage people from smoking? the one where they squeeze all that white crap out of some dead smokers artery  uke: Thats enough to put me off.... I have friends that have smoked but have quit since seeing that ad so clearly it works.


----------



## ferny (Oct 25, 2004)

I said this in another thread but... The two biggest things that bother me about smoking are the people who stand in a queue puffing away and blowing smoke in my face. They're a foot away from me and I'm getting all of it. And besides, why can't they wait two minutes until they've finished queuing or have one before they queue? Then there are the people who go to the pub where they know people will be smoking. Then kick up a big stink complaining about it. If you don't like smokers or the smell, don't go to places where you know it'll be. I think there are far too many people about who are just looking for something to complain about.

As far as I'm concerned. If you want to smoke, smoke. Just please have respect for the people who don't want to breathe it in. Think before you light up. And if you don't like smoke, stay away from it.




> How many folks do you hear about getting fat from eating fruits and grains?


Lots. Some people can't eat certain types of fruit because they put on weight when they do. Things like strawberries and grapes are known for it. Why? I have no idea.
But then there is the other side. If you eat *lots* of fruit and grains, it can't be in your body long enough to do you any harm, right? 

Whilst I'm here I'll moan about something else. Just recently manufacturers have started to stop selling king size bars of chocolate. Bars which are bigger than normal. Why? Because they're being leaned on by the media, government and public. We all know eating too much chocolate and no exercise makes you fat, right? Well apparently not. King size bars of chocolate are getting the blame. Not the people who buy and stuff their faces with them, then sit on their bums watching TV. I feel the same way about the super size McDonalds stuff you used (?) to have over in America. It's not McDonalds' fault that people are getting fat. It's the people who are eating the stuff every day and not doing any exercise.


----------



## Artemis (Oct 25, 2004)

I agree, one guy sued mcdonalds for being fat, I mean...have some self control...

I just also believe there is to much death in the world....would you like to be killed by a white little stick...but not only you would suffer, your family would, through passive smoking, and they would also miss you.

Save yourself....get rid of the death stick..

(Death stick is used in star wars...I wonder if George lucas doesnt like smoking either?)


----------



## Canon Fan (Oct 25, 2004)

I normally stay quiet on this political stuff here as I am sure some may have noticed. But DAMMIT this crap has gone on long enough. I SMOKE, in the past I have smoked so much it made me sick. SO WHAT? It's my friggin choice. If you seek to take it away from me than eventually someone will begin taking YOUR choices away as well. That being said, I am trying seriously to quit. It is not a CHOICE to me any longer. With a baby on the way and working in a non-smoking building I have decided to use it to my advantage as GOOD reason to stop. But for now I will play devils advocate for the smokers of the world.

_These points are not directed at any one certain person here. Just a generalization of a collection of people over the years in my life . . ._
*[flaming mad rant]

1. Yes many smokers are very inconsiderate. I am not one of them. PERIOD. Do NOT stereotype me as I don't do it to you. If I used the same type of mentality in reverse I would end up being called a sexist, racist, homophobe, biggot or any number of things from the plethora of the Politically Correct dictionary.

2. I don't buy the things that this quack psyc.DR says. But who the hell knows? I do know that the media and government would never allow anything positive to come out about it though. Smoking=Bad I learned that when I was 5 and somehow still decided to. It was not marketing or BIG tobacco force feeding them to me. It was MY CHOICE, stupid as it may be.

3. If smoking is so bad why won't the GOV ban it? Make it illegal? NEVER! Why do you think cig taxes are so high? Why will they never lower them? If you figure out the correct answer to these questions you will know why smoking may very well be legal forever (provided you can find a place to do it)

4. NEVER tell me what I can or can't do in MY HOME! This is the next step that is coming. Thank you California. We can't wire tap possible terrorists because we might be "infringing" on thier civil liberties (even though they are many times not even US citizens) but they can tell me that I can't smoke a cigarette in my own GARAGE?! Remeber smoking is legal, terrorism is not. As well as many other things the wonderful ACLU fights so hard to protect.

5. Smoking is disgusting. You smell like crap and it stains you teeth fingers and hair. Smokers know this even though our sense are dulled to it. But that is exactly why if you don't smoke you won't understand it.

6. With all of the ANTI-smoking advertisement going on these days I honestly feel that if aliens landed here tomorrow they would quickly deduce that crack cocaine is less harmful for you than tobacco. I see at least 10x as many anti-smoking ads as I do anti-drug campaigns these days.

7. Don't like it? Stay away! Like ferny said you don't have to go to a place where you know people will be smoking. At the same time while trying to be polite to non-smokers as it gets harder to find a place to smoke it gets harder to keep distance from the non-smokers. I will however go out of my way to be a nussiance to those who come up to me in a place that allows it, when I was there first, and start badgering me about it. I once had a woman tell me that she could smell my cigarette from 50 feet away, OUTDOORS in a parking lot and tried to read me the riot act. I;m sorry but I don't need strangers telling ME how to live MY life so THEY can feel like a better person.

8. Accountability has been almost completely lost. What used to be that you paid the consequences of your actions has now turned into the hotbed that is the booming market of trial laywers and class action law suits. Grow up and take responsibility. The McDonalds example was a perfect fit ie "Oh I didn't know that 27 big macs and 72 64oz sodas a week would make me fat!" get real. Ya I'm sure everyone thought smoking was good for you when they started too.

9. Moment of levity . . .

We should quit not only because it is bad for us but evetually the smoke film will gum up our shutters and I can't help but think that would be a costly repair bill  but that is also one more choice WE as SMOKERS will have to make for ourselves not because someone told us to. No matter what the reason is.

Not to mention the fact that smokes will soon be well over $4.00 a pack.

[/flaming mad rant]*

Sorry if I got repetative I was just venting and VERY tired and easily upset right now! But on a lighter note I have gone from 2-3packs a day down to just under 1 pack a day in the last week so I am making some progress. I don't care what anyone says though, it is difficult when you have been doing it for 15 or more years :shock:


----------



## ferny (Oct 25, 2004)

Canon Fan said:
			
		

> 4. NEVER tell me what I can or can't do in MY HOME! This is the next step that is coming. Thank you California. We can't wire tap possible terrorists because we might be "infringing" on thier civil liberties (even though they are many times not even US citizens) but they can tell me that I can't smoke a cigarette in my own GARAGE?! Remeber smoking is legal, terrorism is not. As well as many other things the wonderful ACLU fights so hard to protect


I live in England so don't know a great deal about any of the US States views on smoking. So can you tell me a bit more about that? Are they really thinking about banning it from your house? So in essence it'll come under the same laws as cocaine and marijuana in that you can't use it at all? 
It does make some sense. It's a harmful drug. But it's been legal for soooo long now... I don't think I'd see much difference between banning smoking in your home and banning alcohol. Both are drugs. Both do the consumer harm. Both have the potential to harm the people around them.


----------



## Artemis (Oct 25, 2004)

Well...the house thing is stupid..there you arent hurting anyone...cept maybe your family...but I believe most parents would make sure the child doesnt have to brathe in the smoke so thats ok...

So....well..I just dont see any good in it thats all...


----------



## Corry (Oct 25, 2004)

Artemis said:
			
		

> Well...the house thing is stupid..there you arent hurting anyone...cept maybe your family...but I believe most parents would make sure the child doesnt have to brathe in the smoke so thats ok...
> 
> So....well..I just dont see any good in it thats all...



Unfortunately that's not always true...the parents making sure their child doesn't breathe it in, part.  I HAVE seen parents make it a rule to smoke only outside, but I've also seen children grow up with lots of health problems  (I.E. me) because they were constantly breathing in cigarette smoke.  What's worse is seeing mothers who smoke while pregnant (I.E. my mother).  I'm NOT trying to stereotype all smokers!!!  When I rant it's about the inconsiderate ones, not about those of you that have enough compasion to keep your smoke away from my lungs.  

As for the Government banning it.  It will never happen, so I wouldn't worry.  I'm sorry to say, but the government is NOT always going to put our heatlh first...not when they make soooo much money off of tobaco crops!  

Ok...not trying to start fights with anyone here...those are just my viewpoints..

If you are a smoker, and a considerate one, by all means, smoke all you want.  It is your right.


----------



## Artemis (Oct 25, 2004)

I see your point...


----------



## aggiezach (Oct 25, 2004)

I can understand an argument of "if you are outside and on public propery, there shoule be no reason that you can't smoke. BUT! there are time when I'll pass by someone who is smoking and I get caught (I say caught because sometime you can not get around it) in a cloud of smoke. Now I don't have a bad case of asthma but I still have asthma and when I breathe in just the tiniest bit of smoke thats enough to keep me coughing for at least 5 minutes. SO I don't want to hear people saying that smoking outside doesn't  hurt anyone else. Just because you have more open air around you doesn't mean that the smoke is clearing and faster. 

I just can not comprehend why people would want to intentionally hurt themselves? YOu don't go around stabbing yourself with a dull knife do you? Well that is essentially what smoking is doing not only to your lungs but also to your cardio vascular and nervous systems. I'm sorry to go off here but this topic really gets to me. My dad smoked at least a pack everday when I was a kid and it would drive me insane. I mean who smokes around kids (thats a whole different story) but now my dad is 50 - something and has had two heart attacks and couldn't run a block to save his life. Who wants to to that????


----------



## santino (Oct 25, 2004)

I say smoking is bad, but don't diss smokers too much (they are humans too ), smoking is an addiction, so remember it's not easy to stop!
btw. I don't smoke


----------



## aggiezach (Oct 25, 2004)

I don't know if that was meant for me, but I do want to say that I don't dislike smokers as humans. Many of my friends do smoke although I try to give them my opinion whenever possible


----------



## Corry (Oct 25, 2004)

aggiezach said:
			
		

> I don't know if that was meant for me, but I do want to say that I don't dislike smokers as humans. Many of my friends do smoke although I try to give them my opinion whenever possible



Heh heh...I do that too...specially when they buy em from me at the store. I do it in a joking manner...something like "You know, I feel it is my duty as your friend to inform you of the terrible dangers of smoking..."  I'm usually cut off by then, but they get the picture!


----------



## voodoocat (Oct 25, 2004)

So it's socially acceptable to lecture someone on the dangers of smoking... yet,  tell someone who's obese they're killing themselves it would offend everyone in earshot.... :scratch:


----------



## Corry (Oct 25, 2004)

voodoocat said:
			
		

> So it's socially acceptable to lecture someone on the dangers of smoking... yet,  tell someone who's obese they're killing themselves it would offend everyone in earshot.... :scratch:



Well the thing with that is, some people have health reasons that are causing their obesity.  It is NOT easy for those people to lose weight.  

Honestly, I don't think that's a good comparison.  People who smoke CHOOSE to smoke.  I don't choose to inherit the genes that I have.


----------



## Walt (Oct 25, 2004)

All the personal rights, freedoms and social issues aside, it's a devastating habit. 
I smoked when I was a youngster (3 packs a day when I quit) and I know how additctive it is. It's easy to tune out the ads proclaiming how bad they are for you. If you really want to get an idea of the impact tobbaco has on the body, not only talk to the families of cancer victims, talk to people in health care. It's staggering to see the amount of people in the system that are there as a result of smoking or it has at least been a contributing factor. Heck, I can't even begin to tell you how many times I've responded to someones residence for shortness of breath to find someone with emphysema sitting at the table with oxygen on and puffing on a cigarette.


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 25, 2004)

This is not directed to anyone specific...just a generalization....

What bothers me is when smokers act as though it's their God given right to smoke and people who don't like the smoke are oppressing them.

Just because our government say it's OK and profits from it...does not make it right.

Besides all the health issues...the addictiveness of them makes them a burden to society.  How many people do you see/know that smoke and should obviously be spending that money elsewhere...rent, shoes for their kids etc.  They cost about $10 a pack here in Canada...that's $8 US.

People say "It's my choice"  sure it is.  But don't think that it doesn't affect your society in some negative way.

I may not be justified in telling people to quit...but I'm pretty darn sure that the world would be a better place without cigarettes.


----------



## santino (Oct 25, 2004)

you gotta invest your money in something, some spend it on photography, some on ciagerettes...


----------



## Corry (Oct 25, 2004)

Big Mike said:
			
		

> This is not directed to anyone specific...just a generalization....
> 
> What bothers me is when smokers act as though it's their God given right to smoke and people who don't like the smoke are oppressing them.
> 
> ...



10 bucks a pack!!! :shock:  

Yeah, that is another good point.  And another point that hits home.  I can remember so many times when I was younger when there was no food in the house, but yet my mom and stepdad had beer and cigarettes.


----------



## Karalee (Oct 25, 2004)

We can all rant and rave about iit, but what it comes down to is money. As long as the companies are making as much money as they are from cigarettes,  and the government is getting their money from them too, there will always *be* cigarettes.


----------



## Corry (Oct 25, 2004)

Karalee said:
			
		

> We can all rant and rave about iit, but what it comes down to is money. As long as the companies are making as much money as they are from cigarettes,  and the government is getting their money from them too, there will always *be* cigarettes.



Yup...that's pretty much what I said above somewhere...money hungry PIGS!!!!!


----------



## Karalee (Oct 25, 2004)

Well. Money makes the world go around, either you have it or you dont. Its how the 1% of the world controls the other 99%


----------



## voodoocat (Oct 25, 2004)

core_17 said:
			
		

> voodoocat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well some people are more prone to addiction and it's NOT easy for them to quit smoking.  The fact is both are illnesses that can be prevented.  I'm not defending smoking here by making the comparison.  I'm simply stating that I completely disagree with anyone trying to lecture someone about their habits.  Most obese people got that way because of the food they eat and the fact that convienence hauls their ass through life without much effort.  It's not my place to lecture them on their "habit" just like it's not my place to lecture a smoker.


----------



## Karalee (Oct 25, 2004)

voodoocat said:
			
		

> core_17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did you just kill this thread :scratch:


:LOL:


----------



## MDowdey (Oct 25, 2004)

good job voo....now hand me a smoke.  






md


----------



## Walt (Oct 25, 2004)

I can only speak for the Canadian system in regards to the heavy taxation to cigarettes. We have universal health care and despite gov't revenue on tobacco, it doesn't cover the resulting medical costs.


----------



## John E. (Oct 25, 2004)

Walt said:
			
		

> I can only speak for the Canadian system in regards to the heavy taxation to cigarettes. We have universal health care and despite gov't revenue on tobacco, it doesn't cover the resulting medical costs.



If every one in canada quit smoking hospitals may have to be shut down due too lack of money. Lets say approximatly 5million people smoke, the government rakes in about $6.00 per person per day 365 days a year which is almost 11 billion dollars a year. The Canadian government's solution to every problem is more taxes. In this case they are laughing all the way to the bank.

Sorry I do not  mean to attack you, but i will attack the propaganda of our government.

Edit: I have heard that before and it makes no sense to me, it's almost like urban myth. Whoever said that was either misquoted, or the person did not know what they were talking about. Any how the anti-smoking lobby really latched on too it and spread the myth.

These days  if a person died of a toe infection and smoked....quess what killed him....smoking of course.


----------



## GerryDavid (Oct 25, 2004)

The thing I hate about smokers is they give 2nd hand smoke, which they say is more harmful than first hand.

In most or all of Ottawa I believe, bars and restaurants are not allowed to permit smoking.  Your not allowed to smoke on government land in most of Ontario like hospitals or schools.  And I think they are working on a law that doesnt allow you to smoke in your car if there is someone under the age of 14 or something in it with you, since the smoke is all in a small area and children are more suseptable to the smoke.

Plus they are putting alot of taxes on cigarettes to help discourage people from buying them.  No idea why kids start up these days.


----------



## mentos_007 (Oct 25, 2004)

Ok, I stareted this thread so I feel responsible for adding my own opinion.

1. In PL the cost of a pach is about $1.5 US only.
2. I smoke only 3-4 cigarettes a day, and as I said earlier I can give it up any day. I don't see problems in "not smoking". Today I want to smoke - ok I smoke, the other day I just don't want to, so I don't - this is a strange kind of addiction.


----------



## Corry (Oct 25, 2004)

mentos_007 said:
			
		

> Ok, I stareted this thread so I feel responsible for adding my own opinion.
> 
> 1. In PL the cost of a pach is about $1.5 US only.
> 2. I smoke only 3-4 cigarettes a day, and as I said earlier I can give it up any day. I don't see problems in "not smoking". Today I want to smoke - ok I smoke, the other day I just don't want to, so I don't - this is a strange kind of addiction.



Well, if that really is true and you aren't just in denial, then you are extremely rare to be able to give up something so addicting just like that.


----------



## Karalee (Oct 25, 2004)

Isnt it a person like Mentos' choice whether or not she wants to smoke or not?

Maybe she is in denial, maybe shes not (no disrespect to you Mentos) but my point is that we all hate to be told what to do, whether its by people who love us or not.

Smoking is an addiction as Chad says. Whether you choose to pass judgement on them or not is your own choice also.


----------



## Corry (Oct 25, 2004)

Karalee said:
			
		

> Isnt it a person like Mentos' choice whether or not she wants to smoke or not?
> 
> Maybe she is in denial, maybe shes not (no disrespect to you Mentos) but my point is that we all hate to be told what to do, whether its by people who love us or not.
> 
> Smoking is an addiction as Chad says. Whether you choose to pass judgement on them or not is your own choice also.



I'm not saying it's not her choice, I'm just saying if she really can quit just like that, she's rare.


----------



## Chase (Oct 25, 2004)

Karalee said:
			
		

> Isnt it a person like Mentos' choice whether or not she wants to smoke or not?
> 
> Maybe she is in denial, maybe shes not (no disrespect to you Mentos) but my point is that we all hate to be told what to do, whether its by people who love us or not.
> 
> Smoking is an addiction as Chad says. Whether you choose to pass judgement on them or not is your own choice also.



In all fairness, I don't think she was telling Mentos to quit, but just stating that it is very rare for a person to be able to so easily give up something that is so addictive.


----------



## MDowdey (Oct 25, 2004)

see she isnt the only one though. im the same way, i can smoke a cigarette and not even have the urge to do it again for months...

its a psychological thing whether or not your personality is addictive. i dont think ive ever been addicted to anything, except girls.



md


----------



## aggiezach (Oct 25, 2004)

ok this is the last thing I'm gonna say about this....

I just can't for the life of me see how someone can make a choice to physically harm themselves and do damage to the body that is not repairable! Eating fatting foods is one thing (lets for the sake of argument not talk about the cardiovascular system) because most of the harmful effects can be repaired (in one way or another) but a damaged lung can not be repaired. I thought humans were self preserving in nature, but I guess I'm mistaken...

and thats all I have to say about that. 


Zach


----------



## Geronimo (Oct 25, 2004)

Canon Fan said:
			
		

> Not to mention the fact that smokes will soon be well over $4.00 a pack.



Last pack I bought was 5.50 here in Alaska.


----------



## voodoocat (Oct 25, 2004)

aggiezach said:
			
		

> Eating fatting foods is one thing (lets for the sake of argument not talk about the cardiovascular system) because most of the harmful effects can be repaired (in one way or another) but a damaged lung can not be repaired.


Eating unhealthy cannot be limited to eating fatty foods.  Being unhealthy and/or obese is a lifestyle... just like smoking is a lifestyle.  Kill you, one cigarette will not.  Just like it takes more than one cheesburger or candy bar to make one unhealthy.


----------



## Canon Fan (Oct 25, 2004)

I tell ya what Zach, you go out and smoke for 15 years and then tell me what comes to your mind first, your health or the fact that you feel like you will lose it if you don't have a cigarette? Case in point, I just woke up. I do not have any cigarettes right now because I forgot to go get them earlier. I know they will kill me but until I get one I am crabby enough to tear people heads off! Kinda like right now. Call me stupid whatever you wnat but gimme a damn smoke!

sorry :cry:


----------



## santino (Oct 25, 2004)

better a life full of joy than 5 years more to live and a life without joy


----------



## Canon Fan (Oct 25, 2004)

True, I had a smoke now and feel better. Sorry for getting all hostile here


----------



## Artemis (Oct 25, 2004)

Just a point...addiction doesnt mean you do it every day...you could do it once a month, and still perhaps be addicted...

And I personally (not saying that im right) dont generally believe the "I can give up whenever I want thing" Ive heard it to many times....sorry....

My ten pence...hope you dont hate me mentos md...


----------



## explody pup (Oct 25, 2004)

I like smoking because:

1.  I think it tastes and smells good, _when not done excessively_; it's relaxing to me, it makes long car drives go by smoother.

2.  It's really nice to share a smoke with a friend.  I don't smoke indoors (except bars), same with most of my friends, and not everyone will go have a cigarette at once.  Because of that, you usually escape from the crowd for a couple minutes and can have a normal conversation with another smoker without interruptions.  A lot of people say that this is something you could do anyway, without the crutch of smoking.  Those people just don't understand the social bonding that goes along with having a smoke with someone.  It's kind of like a diluted, modern day version of passing around the peace pipe.

3.  I feel I have to balance out the world.  There are so many people now riding their anti-smoking high horses that I feel I must be the yin to the yang and encourage all around me to join in on the consumption of tobacco, because, hey, you're gonna die someday no matter how pure and healthy a life you live.

4.  Kinda back to point 3.  I like smoking because it speeds up the inevitable.  I'm hoping it'll get me quick, before I ever have any chance of peeing in my pants for forgetting the names of my grandkids... errr... grandnephews and grandnieces, I mean.

/not an optimist  :twisted:


----------



## ferny (Oct 26, 2004)

I believe the "I can give up when I want cos I'm not addicted" statement. I know people who have been like that. When they fancy a cigarette they'll have one. If they haven't got any they forget about it. Just like now when I fancied some toast. I'm not addicted to toast, I was just in the mood for some. 
Whoever said the thing about people being born with addicted personalities (I think a couple of people did) was right. Some people are born to be more susceptible to addiction. Just as some are born to have blue eyes and some are born gay.
I also believe that some say they're not addicted when they are and that others say they aren't addicted when they know that they are.



> 4. Kinda back to point 3. I like smoking because it speeds up the inevitable. I'm hoping it'll get me quick, before I ever have any chance of peeing in my pants for forgetting the names of my grandkids... errr... grandnephews and grandnieces, I mean.



That is kinda interesting, if you meant it and weren't joking. I think I'd rather go when I pissing myself than suffer the pain of a terminal illness or a heart attack. Unless you plan on topping yourself.


Just for the record. Both of my parents smoked when I was little. We moved to this house when I was nine. I think they quit just before that, possibly in the same year. And I'm not bothered by smoking. I hate the smell and it gives me a headache, but so does plenty of other stuff.

Oh, and I'm not sure how much a packet of fags is here. Over $10 I'm sure. I'll check later.


----------



## Canon Fan (Oct 26, 2004)

I can only half believe the "I can quit anytime" theory. Mainly because it only works for so long. When I was young and in the first 5-7 years of smoking I wasn't a real heavy smoker. I would start and stop all the time, no big deal but pretty soon you are on a regular pace if you don't watch out and thats when it tightens it's grip around you like a boa constrictor. The more you try to get away the more you want/feel you need it. If you are going to use the mindset of thinking you can quit whenever you want thats fine but be careful it is akin to player russian roulette. Just my $.02 because it used to be me 10 years ago.


----------



## mygrain (Oct 27, 2004)

explody pup said:
			
		

> 3.  I feel I have to balance out the world.  There are so many people now riding their anti-smoking high horses that I feel I must be the yin to the yang and encourage all around me to join in on the consumption of tobacco, because, hey, you're gonna die someday no matter how pure and healthy a life you live.
> 
> 4.  Kinda back to point 3.  I like smoking because it speeds up the inevitable.  I'm hoping it'll get me quick, before I ever have any chance of peeing in my pants for forgetting the names of my grandkids... errr... grandnephews and grandnieces, I mean.
> 
> /not an optimist  :twisted:



NO DOUBT!!! I'm cutting off the years I want to avoid anyway!!! Also I'm all about population control. TOO many people as it is is on this tiny little rock- who cares if some of them kill themselves on tobacco, fastfood, strawberries , or whatever atleast they enjoyed life when they were around. 

For the survivors of smoking related deaths, I can sympothize. My dad died last October from lung cancer.  It sucked and I DON"T THINK I COULD HAVE MADE IT THROUGH IT IF IT WERE NOT FOR NICOTINE TO CALM ME DURING THE BAD SPELLS.

Okay I will admit that subjecting non smokers to smoking is bad, i.e. dad smoking in the house with the kids, cigars in the office and the like.  Thus the designated smoking areas right. Dad can go outside and cigar folks can go outside the building. THERE problem solved for the non smokers right!!!  For some reason that just isn't good enough...so we ban smoking in bars, still not enough?... how about no smoking in public anymore. what's next big bro? Maybe branding me as an evil or bad person for trying to enjoy my life the way I want too?

AND ONCE AGAIN we are all creatures of habit. It's in our sub-obvious security blanket. Either it be a coffin nail when we are feeling down or sitting in front of your computer for hours on end pecking away at a forum because yer too insecure to hang out with actual folks but still ya gotta talk to somebody- we are ALL addicted to something. And if you say yer not then I'm calling ya a big dirty fibber!!! 

ALSO!! we haven't heard a peep from the drunks!!!  Alcohol is just as bad as tobacco (worse in some ways) and much more devastating to the "second hand" community. How many second hand smoke related deaths for auto accidents appear every year? I'm sure not as many as those caused by drunk drivers. If ya really want to help the human race out try to ban booze or even GUNS!!!!  The other day someone posted a thread about being too hung over from a night of making sweet love to a botttle of whiskey. Everyone who posted(including myself) were like "hang in there buddy", I know what ya mean" ,"I feel yer pain", "oh do this to help"- but NO ONE said a friggin word about how it's bad for you, you need to stop, yer killing yourself, did you drive home in that condition, or you're hurting those around you. We live in such a hipocritical society!!! But as soon as someone mentions enjoying some part of smoking evryone is soooo quick to sling crap towards them. If the non smokers really want to help me, stop telling me what to do with my life. I have enough interference from the MAN!!!  

Someone earlier mentioned that an addiction doesn't have to be an everyday thing...that it could just happen once a month. My response is - do you consider a person who has a drink of alcohol once a month an alcoholic, a person who eats fast food once a month an over eater, someone who has sex once a month a sex addict, etc... ya get the picture.  

ALso please note that within the next couple of years, Americans will be paying just as much if not more for obesity related illness than any other illness including cancer. If ya think smoking is such a problem and obesity isn't take a look around next time your out at the mall and observe the number for overwieght folks versus the number of smokers. I personally think we can aim our energy at larger issues than what I do on and in my own personal time. :x 

ok... now.... im tired of beating this dead horse. You folks have fun with it.


----------



## aggiezach (Oct 27, 2004)

Sorry if I offended anyone. That was not my intention. I was just stating my opinion. I also agree with the concensus here, we have other problems in the world besides smoking and tobacco use, but the topic of this thread was "To all you smokers" not "To all you smokers, obese people, and alcoholics...." Lets not get started down those roads, I've got plenty of opinions on what alcohol has done to this world (to those who abuse it anyhow). 

Now lets all have a group hug and move on


----------



## Corry (Oct 27, 2004)

:hug: :hug: :hug:


----------



## Walt (Oct 27, 2004)

There have been a couple of posts making the point that it just cuts out the years they don't want anyway. There are a couple of problems with that. First of all, not everyone in their senior years is siitng in a wheelchair with their Depends on. In this day and age a lot of our seniors are of very sound mind and body enjoying life. Second, for the people that smoking affects, they don't always go along with good health and then just drop dead. Some of them end up suffering with very poor health for a long time before that happens. 
Yes there are many other vises out there but that doesn't mean that this one is ok.


----------



## Artemis (Oct 27, 2004)

> Someone earlier mentioned that an addiction doesn't have to be an everyday thing...that it could just happen once a month. My response is - do you consider a person who has a drink of alcohol once a month an alcoholic, a person who eats fast food once a month an over eater, someone who has sex once a month a sex addict, etc... ya get the picture.



If whenever they dont do it this once a month they got "cranky" and upset...as well as depression...then yes I would call it an addiction.


----------



## Karalee (Oct 27, 2004)

Artemis said:
			
		

> If whenever they dont do it this once a month they got "cranky" and upset...as well as depression...then yes I would call it an addiction.



Then point me in the direction of "Photographers Anonymous" please 

Oh wait, Im already here.


----------



## Artemis (Oct 27, 2004)

LOL...

Ohh crap yeah...havent done my photography *mope*....I think im addicted!


----------



## mygrain (Oct 27, 2004)

Artemis said:
			
		

> > Someone earlier mentioned that an addiction doesn't have to be an everyday thing...that it could just happen once a month. My response is - do you consider a person who has a drink of alcohol once a month an alcoholic, a person who eats fast food once a month an over eater, someone who has sex once a month a sex addict, etc... ya get the picture.
> 
> 
> 
> If whenever they dont do it this once a month they got "cranky" and upset...as well as depression...then yes I would call it an addiction.



Okay this one brought me back in (ya made me bring the dead horse wopping stick back out...lol). So lets say that I smoke, drink and have sex atleast once a month and I'm still cranky and depressed, what am i addicted to then? I don't think you can attribute monthly "cranky"-ness and depression to a single drink, cig, or shag...well maybe the latter but for estem and not so much as addiction.  The chemicals that are injested while using these substances are hardly in the system long enough to make any dependence viable and if there is then they're a recovering smokers or alcoholic or they have a strong addictive personality and get addicted to just about anything- mentally or physically. Inwhich case yer point is moot.


----------



## Corry (Oct 27, 2004)

Hey!!!!  We all had group hugs!!!!  Why are we still argueing!!!!????  Must we now do a massive group hug??? FINE!



:hug: :hug::hug: :hug::hug: :hug::hug: :hug::hug: :hug::hug: :hug:
:hug: :hug::hug: :hug::hug: :hug::hug: :hug::hug: :hug::hug: :hug:
:hug: :hug::hug: :hug::hug: :hug::hug: :hug::hug: :hug::hug: :hug:
:hug: :hug::hug: :hug::hug: :hug::hug: :hug::hug: :hug::hug: :hug:
:hug: :hug::hug: :hug::hug: :hug::hug: :hug::hug: :hug::hug: :hug:
:hug: :hug::hug: :hug::hug: :hug::hug: :hug::hug: :hug::hug: :hug:
:hug: :hug::hug: :hug::hug: :hug::hug: :hug::hug: :hug::hug: :hug:
:hug: :hug::hug: :hug::hug: :hug::hug: :hug::hug: :hug::hug: :hug:
:hug: :hug::hug: :hug::hug: :hug::hug: :hug::hug: :hug::hug: :hug:
:hug: :hug::hug: :hug::hug: :hug::hug: :hug::hug: :hug::hug: :hug:
:hug: :hug::hug: :hug::hug: :hug::hug: :hug::hug: :hug::hug: :hug:
:hug: :hug::hug: :hug::hug: :hug::hug: :hug::hug: :hug::hug: :hug:
:hug: :hug::hug: :hug::hug: :hug::hug: :hug::hug: :hug::hug: :hug:
:hug: :hug::hug: :hug:


----------



## mygrain (Oct 27, 2004)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Hey!!!!  We all had group hugs!!!!  Why are we still argueing!!!!????  Must we now do a massive group hug??? FINE!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




   okay... mygrain breaks his dead horse wopping stick over his knee and starts to bury the poor mutilated creature(more spooky halloween stuff)...sniff sniff, I luved that horsey.


----------



## Corry (Oct 27, 2004)




----------



## aggiezach (Oct 27, 2004)

I just feel like I have to make this point and I'll be done....

Alcohol doesn't mess with the brain in anyway chemically (in other words its just a psychological addiction) whereas the nicotine in cigarettes and other tobacco products creates a phsysological addiction (in other words the brain become chemically dependent on the substance, and if it doesn't get it, it starts to react to not having it, hence the depression, crankiness, etc)

SO there is a difference between being addicted to alcohol and being addicted to tobacco....


And I'm done beating the dead horse.... YAY :hug:


----------



## mygrain (Oct 27, 2004)

Dead horse flops around...maybe it's not dead!?!! :shock:


----------



## Corry (Oct 27, 2004)

mygrain said:
			
		

> Dead horse flops around...maybe it's not dead!?!! :shock:



HUGS DAMMIT! HUGS!!!!


----------



## mygrain (Oct 27, 2004)

ZOMBIE HORSES!!!! AHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!   

smokers rule!!! JUST JOKING!!!!    

OKAY I"LL STOP IF EVERYONE ELSE DOES!! :salute:  :lmao:  :lmao:


----------



## Corry (Oct 27, 2004)

Ok, now that really did make me laugh out loud!


----------



## Canon Fan (Oct 27, 2004)

&lt;&lt;&lt; Drinks a 6 pack and smokes half a pack of cigarettes while contemplating his TPF addiction :scratch: Hmmm, eh whatever :roll:


----------



## Niki (Oct 27, 2004)

Hmm, I don't care about smokes (gives me a bad headache), I came to hug 






 :hug:


----------



## Artemis (Oct 28, 2004)

I wanna make another point...but feel im goin to get more and more hated soo...

 :hug:  :hug:  :hug:  :hug:  :hug:  :hug:  :hug:  :hug:  :hug:  :hug:  :hug:  :hug:  :hug:  :hug:  :hug:  :hug:  :hug:  :hug:  :hug:  :hug:  :hug:  :hug:  :hug:  :hug:  :hug:  :hug:  :hug:  :hug:  :hug:  :hug:  :hug:  :hug:  :hug:  :hug:  :hug:  :hug:  :hug:  :hug:  :hug:  :hug:  :hug:  :hug:  :hug:  :hug:  :hug:  :hug:  :hug:  :hug:  :hug:  :hug:  :hug:  :hug:  :hug:  :hug:  :hug:


----------



## mentos_007 (Oct 28, 2004)

:hug:  :love:  :green to:  :goodvibe: 
 :hug:
 :hug:
 :hug:
 :hug:

I'm in... BIG HUG


----------



## ehmon (May 31, 2005)

Wow your all gonna hate me for this (bringing a dead post back to life, especially since I see you have made peace amongst yourselves)) but I got here late and I think thats a valid reason to open healing wounds.  layball: 

This is just my opinion but for the people telling me their sick of my second hand smoke doing them harm well like you I am sick of all your pollution from your cars, trucks, motorbikes and airplanes giving me cancer among many other health related deaths, and not to mention wrecking my ozone for me and my children yes your second hand exhaust harms my kids as well as yours (and even that goofy lookin one next door    )
True people need transportation, but do you need to drive 2 blocks to the corner store? Do you need to fly to Jamaica for a vacation, when you could sightsee in your own area? I myself dont own a car, not that I cant afford one (between mine and my girlfriends mountain bikes we could afford a really nice car if we wanted) but more so because I dont need one, I live in a small town and can bike from one side to the other in about 20 mins, so why drive at all? :scratch: 
It has also became a way of life in the sense of entertainment, I was once asked if I would NOT CHANGE anything in my way of life if I was to become a multimillionaire, and my answer was this You, me a pack of smokes, a couple of coffees and some good conversation, thats what life is all about and its true, no matter how rich or how poor I am this is and will always be my favorite pastime.
And lastly dont tell me smoking does no good at all because in most countries including mine the government is raking in billions of tax dollars that go towards better education, medical care, and even aid to other counties in need, (screaming in the voice of Frank Costanza from Seinfeld) *Thats right I smoke so that a small child in a far away country may not starve!*


Now on a completely unrelated topic, here is the newest photo in my collection. :twisted:


----------



## ferny (Jun 1, 2005)

> And lastly don&#8217;t tell me smoking does no good at all because in most countries including mine the government is raking in billions of tax dollars that go towards better education, medical care, and even aid to other counties in need, (screaming in the voice of Frank Costanza from Seinfeld)


Got any figures? I'm curios, now you've raised the point, of how much a country gets through tobacco tax and how much they have to spend cleaning up the fag buts and medical care for people affected by cigarettes.


----------



## Xmetal (Jun 1, 2005)

Arty I thought you were too young to get laid?  

j/k mate. 

As for smoking - I smoke like a chimney when i'm at college or doing something in the Band but i'm not addicted - besides we're all going to die someday.


----------



## Andrea K (Jun 1, 2005)

i dont care that people smoke, besides that they are killing themselves

but i hate it when people smoke around me becaue i can't stand the smell uke: uke-rig:


----------



## Andrea K (Jun 1, 2005)

i think im a little late on that, only read the first page...now ill have to go back and read what everyone is hugging each other about


----------



## Artemis (Jun 1, 2005)

Xmetal said:
			
		

> Arty I thought you were too young to get laid?
> 
> j/k mate.
> 
> As for smoking - I smoke like a chimney when i'm at college or doing something in the Band but i'm not addicted - besides we're all going to die someday.




:meh: Mate hehe no no, maybe in america I would be, but im in UK...and where did that come from?

No offence Ehmon, but I think you have a rather Narrow View, car exhaust does cause a lot of problems, but I dont drive yet, and soon the electric car will be out.

Cars are also a necessity, ambulances are needed, we need buses, people sometimes NEED to go somewhere, and talking a 3 day walk to get there may not be so easily done....yes cars could be used LESS, but defenetly smoking could be used less.

I mean what? does it get you to point A to point B? Does it help you in any real way except for calm you down, which can be done using techniques such as Bio Feedback, or simply relaxation brathing techniques?

So? what happens if someone close to you does get a disease from smoking? you cant take it back, I guess some people could feel good cause atleast their £10 a week is going towards education, and the only simple side affects are early death, horrible smell, and possibly killing loved ones, so...whats the harm eh?

Sorry...I know I go over the top and I dont you dont take that personally...


----------



## ehmon (Jun 1, 2005)

Artemis said:
			
		

> :meh: Mate hehe no no, maybe in america I would be, but im in UK...and where did that come from?
> 
> No offence Ehmon, but I think you have a rather Narrow View, car exhaust does cause a lot of problems, but I dont drive yet, and soon the electric car will be out.
> 
> ...



Tell you what my grandma is dying from throat cancer most likely because she lived with a smoker all her life, and not like I want to see her go but she has lived a long and happy life. At the very least she can say she has lived her life to the fullest.
On the other hand my dad who is very young is also dying from cancer melanoma to be precise and I do blame the lack of ozone on that. I also do blame the lack of ozone on the fact the world is heavily polluted by senseless car exhaust. I understand there needs to be fire trucks and ambulances and such, but all together the essential vehicles probably make up 000,000,000,000,000,001 of the total cars on earth as for the rest of em them you can say we do need cars yes, but do we need SUVs, Hummers, and muscle cars?
Although now that I think about it I would have to agree that  my analogy on cars vs cigarettes isnt very accurate because the reality is cars are way worse. They polluting the earth faster than anything we know, they are destroying our ozone which is killing the planet through global warming, cancer, and killing off thousands of species of plant and animal life. There are wars all over the world due to the value of oil. The oil is being spilt in our oceans and making it inhospitable for fish, birds, whales
In short cars are the direct cause of millions of people (including children) that will die at a very early age due to cancer, the world is being left a ruin, and soon it will be the direct cause of the earth warming up and completely wiping out any existence of life on earth as we know it.
Let me put forth this question, if we could go back in time 100 years and choose to eliminate either the car or the cigarette what would you choose?

*note* If you think walking past a smoker and breathing in a bit of smoke is bad try biking to work on a SMOG WARNING day gasping for air and only being able to inhale polluted air from thousands people sitting in cars that are most likely driving a short distance that could have walked.
*note* I am in Canada not the states and belive it or not our air quality is worse here, and also I too go over the top so dont take it too personally as well


----------



## LittleMan (Jun 1, 2005)

I think the thing is, there will always be dangerous things in this world.  It's whether we choose to accept them or not.
Like we accept driving 70mph on the highway even though it is very dangerous and there ARE a lot of deaths because of it.  BUT if we didn't drive fast we would never get anywhere so we accept the risk to enjoy the extra time we have NOT driving.

Guns, Airplanes, etc...
So, the thing is... if you can accept the danger and think it's worth the pleasure in what you are doing.  That is up to you.  But remember that everything that you do effects people around you and your friends/family.

For different families/groups there will be different rules that you should follow.  We shouldn't ban anything because it's impossible to ban anything... remember what happened when they tried to 'ban' alchahol in the US... 

When you ban something it's human nature to WANT it more.  And we will get it one way or another.

All it is, is accepting the ammount of risk to the ammount of pleasure or worth.  because everything has a certain ammount of risk or danger to it.

That's all I have to say.
Hope I'm not just totally off the wall....


----------



## danalec99 (Jun 1, 2005)

Aren't we done with this, yet? 




> in most countries including mine the government is raking in billions of tax dollars that go towards better education, medical care, and even aid to other counties in need, (screaming in the voice of Frank Costanza from Seinfeld) *Thats right I smoke so that a small child in a far away country may not starve!*


 Classic!!!! :lmao:


----------



## Corry (Jun 1, 2005)

Seriously...where is that stick? And is this still a dead horse?  It's so mutilated I can no longer tell.


----------



## Artemis (Jun 1, 2005)

ehmon said:
			
		

> Tell you what my grandma is dying from throat cancer most likely because she lived with a smoker all her life, and not like I want to see her go but she has lived a long and happy life. At the very least she can say she has lived her life to the fullest.
> On the other hand my dad who is very young is also dying from cancer melanoma to be precise and I do blame the lack of ozone on that. I also do blame the lack of ozone on the fact the world is heavily polluted by senseless car exhaust. I understand there needs to be fire trucks and ambulances and such, but all together the essential vehicles probably make up 000,000,000,000,000,001 of the total cars on earth as for the rest of em them you can say we do need cars yes, but do we need SUVs, Hummers, and muscle cars?
> Although now that I think about it I would have to agree that my analogy on cars vs cigarettes isnt very accurate because the reality is cars are way worse. They polluting the earth faster than anything we know, they are destroying our ozone which is killing the planet through global warming, cancer, and killing off thousands of species of plant and animal life. There are wars all over the world due to the value of oil. The oil is being spilt in our oceans and making it inhospitable for fish, birds, whales
> In short cars are the direct cause of millions of people (including children) that will die at a very early age due to cancer, the world is being left a ruin, and soon it will be the direct cause of the earth warming up and completely wiping out any existence of life on earth as we know it.
> ...



You make strong points, and very valid ones at that.

For the thing about muscle cars, I defenetly agree, they have no use, and I believe yes people should walk if they can, but of course sometimes there are reasons...but there are defenetly too many cars on the road and I understand that.

Im sorry to hear about Grandma, and I dont believe there is anything I can say to that except I am sorry.

As for me deciding to ban cigaretts and cars, what you are asking me is something I can not, and am not supposed to answer, im a 16 year old photographer, It would not be of my concern.

However, if I had to choose, id pick cigarettes simply because it would get us closer toi the world we have, and I would not risk making it worse by changing it with no cars...

Glad were able to debate this without hurt feelings though


----------



## ferny (Jun 1, 2005)

> They polluting the earth faster than anything we know


Erm you do realise what making that computer you're sitting in front of did to the environment when it was made and what it will do afterwards, don't you?



> Let me put forth this question, if we could go back in time 100 years and choose to eliminate either the car or the cigarette what would you choose?


In essence, you're asking would I choose the internal combustion engine or a cigarette? Erm, I think I'll take the one which has actually moved the world forward. There wouldn't be a cable in the ocean allowing you to see this post because I wouldn't be able to make it, you'd not have that computer and you'd not have all those tasty treats in your cupboard. Think of all the diseases and illnesses which vanished once fresh fruit and veg could be taken into towns and cities and shipped from abroad before it spoiled. If we didn't have it we'd still be using steam power and that isn't exactly healthy or good for the environment.

We could go back a few thousand years and ask a similar question. Would you carry on with your wooden spears to catch your dinner or would you go and smelt some metal so you could have an axe? Take the second option and you're polluting the Earth. But would it be ok because less people would be doing it?


> Like we accept driving 70mph on the highway even though it is very dangerous and there ARE a lot of deaths because of it. BUT if we didn't drive fast we would never get anywhere so we accept the risk to enjoy the extra time we have NOT driving.


It's not the speed which kills, it's the hitting something with the car. And that's normally down to poor driving. Over here they justify speed cameras by claiming speed is the major factor in road accidents, completely ignoring the studies in England, Italy and other countries which say the real number is something like .3%. Most accidents are caused by poor driving, not the speed the car was going. In other words, they'd have had the accident if they were doing 70mph or 100mph. Blaming speed covers up lack of education they could easily do something about. But then, that'd cost money, not make it.

Sorry, any chance to have a whinge and I'm there.


----------



## Artemis (Jun 1, 2005)

I gotto completely 100% agree with my dear friend furny here, and I im slightly impressed to be honest.
So yeh, could you perhaps tell us 3 real advantages that cigerattes have that cant be done easily by anything else?


----------



## mad_malteaser (Jun 1, 2005)

ehmon said:
			
		

> Wow your all gonna hate me for this (bringing a dead post back to life, especially since I see you have made peace amongst yourselves)) but I got here late and I think thats a valid reason to open healing wounds. layball:
> 
> This is just my opinion but for the people telling me their sick of my second hand smoke doing them harm well like you I am sick of all your pollution from your cars, trucks, motorbikes and airplanes giving me cancer among many other health related deaths, and not to mention wrecking my ozone for me and my children yes your second hand exhaust harms my kids as well as yours (and even that goofy lookin one next door  )
> 
> Now on a completely unrelated topic, here is the newest photo in my collection. :twisted:


 
First off, sorry I'm late to this but I was outside smoking a cigarette. :lmao: And seeing this pic has made me want another. There's nothing like coffee and a cigarette, any time of day or night. 

Now, this whole cancer thing - I just don't buy it. I know people who have smoked for 60 odd years, and ended up dying in their sleep from old age. And on the other hand, I know people who haven't touched a cigarette in their entire lives and are now battling various types of cancer. Look at Roy Castle as a perfect example! 

And when I read stuff in the papers everyday about all the different things that can cause cancer, well... if eating salmon or whatever the latest thing happens to be can cause cancer, why worry about what smoking can or can't do. If you read the papers and the NHS press releases, we're all going to die from one kind of cancer or another anyway. 

Smoking happens to be something I enjoy. I'm respectful of people around me who don't smoke, I'm very aware about where my smoke is going and will make every effort to make sure it doesn't affect non-smokers - I refuse to smoke indoors and around people who are eating too and yet I still have to endure the lectures and nagging from friends who "don't like it". 

Again, I know this is a pretty dead thread, but I still wanted to put my two cents in - everything above is not intended to cause arguement and I respect everything everyone else said here. Now, I'm off outside for a smoke! :hug::


----------



## ehmon (Jun 1, 2005)

ferny said:
			
		

> Erm you do realise what making that computer you're sitting in front of did to the environment when it was made and what it will do afterwards, don't you? .


The computer is not destroying the ozone and giving people like my Dad skin cancer!



			
				ferny said:
			
		

> In essence, you're asking would I choose the internal combustion engine or a cigarette? Erm, I think I'll take the one which has actually moved the world forward. There wouldn't be a cable in the ocean allowing you to see this post because I wouldn't be able to make it, you'd not have that computer and you'd not have all those tasty treats in your cupboard. Think of all the diseases and illnesses which vanished once fresh fruit and veg could be taken into towns and cities and shipped from abroad before it spoiled. If we didn't have it we'd still be using steam power and that isn't exactly healthy or good for the environment. .


You are a narrow minded person (sorry dont mean to be harsh) but the truth is that if a combustion engine hadnt been invented then advancements in other forms of transportation would have been made. Its not as though we would have stopped evolving if the gas powered engine wasnt around, would have found much more economical and environmentally friendly ways.



			
				ferny said:
			
		

> We could go back a few thousand years and ask a similar question. Would you carry on with your wooden spears to catch your dinner or would you go and smelt some metal so you could have an axe? Take the second option and you're polluting the Earth. But would it be ok because less people would be doing it?
> Sorry, any chance to have a whinge and I'm there.


I have evolved beyond the need for such items as I am a vegetarian and my food is very easy to sneek up on and catch.




			
				Artemis said:
			
		

> I gotto completely 100% agree with my dear friend furny here, and I im slightly impressed to be honest.
> So yeh, could you perhaps tell us 3 real advantages that cigerattes have that cant be done easily by anything else?


I never said there were benefits to smoking I only said that the real criminals are the ones who wastefully drive around polluting the earth and killing the ozone which in turn is giving everyone cancer!
Yes I agree people need cars, but do we need to all have one? No 1 car per family should be fine. Do we need to go for a cruise? Take the dog for a car ride? Drive to the corner store for our smokes? No we choose to, just as people choose to smoke! Cept when you drive it cost way more, it becomes waaaaaaaay more addicting, and it harms the ones you love, as well as every other living thing on earth!
Look I'm sure everything we do in life has its good and bad aspects, but to say we as smokers are more offensive than those that drive cars is a laugh and there is no way anyone can really dispute that.


----------



## Corry (Jun 1, 2005)




----------



## mentos_007 (Jun 1, 2005)

oh gosh I didn't expected that my post will live sooo  long. And i started it and now I'd like to tell you something. At the beggining I told yh that I smoke and I don't mind ppl smoking. But now? We have July 2005 almost 8 months since the first post has been written in this thread. And in 2005 I smoke only 1 and a half of a cigarette!!!!  I'm so proud of myself that it was only 1 and a half... not 150 or 1500!


----------



## mygrain (Jun 1, 2005)




----------



## Nikon Fan (Jun 1, 2005)

Well done Mentos!!! That is quite an accomplishment   You should be very proud!!!


----------



## mygrain (Jun 1, 2005)

cough!! cough!! I'm down to about 5 or six a day. I should just freakin quit.


----------



## ehmon (Jun 1, 2005)

core_17 said:
			
		

>


 :shock: This horse has been killed by what appears to be a combination of exhaust fumes, overheating from intense heat from the sun and a car hitting him! And now a bunch of non-smokers are gathering around him taking turns kicking him!:shock:



jk jk jk dont freak out im just havin fun


----------



## mentos_007 (Jun 1, 2005)

and I feel realy good now  I can recognize flavours  when you smoke too much sometimes you have problems with it and you lacks taste, did you know that?!


----------



## Andrea K (Jun 1, 2005)

ehmon said:
			
		

> :shock: This horse has been killed by what appears to be a combination of exhaust fumes, overheating from intense heat from the sun and a car hitting him! And now a bunch of non-smokers are gathering around him taking turns kicking him!:shock:
> 
> 
> 
> jk jk jk dont freak out im just havin fun


 
no i believe the horse has died from second hand smoke, cigarrete burns, and now a face is beating it with a cigarrette


----------



## thebeginning (Jun 1, 2005)

Artemis said:
			
		

> More immune to parkinsons? but more suseptible to cancer...which is better to be more suseptible to?
> 
> Source of pleasure? so is sex...sorry but it is, and chocolat...
> 
> ...


 

exactly. nice one artemis.


----------



## hobbes28 (Jun 1, 2005)

Congrats Mentos!  I can truly relate.  It's been almost nine months since I've smoked...and I was a smoker of 16 years.


----------



## steve817 (Jun 2, 2005)

ehmon said:
			
		

> You are a narrow minded person (sorry dont mean to be harsh) but the truth is that if a combustion engine hadnt been invented then advancements in other forms of transportation would have been made.


 
Yeah yeah yeah and if grasshoppers had machine guns, the birds wouldn't f**k with them either.


----------



## mentos_007 (Jun 2, 2005)

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> Congrats Mentos!  I can truly relate.  It's been almost nine months since I've smoked...and I was a smoker of 16 years.



Wow congrats!!! who encouraged you to give up??  Alison? or you made it on your own??


----------



## hobbes28 (Jun 2, 2005)

I did it myself although I couldn't have done it without her support.


----------



## Artemis (Jun 2, 2005)

Well done mentos, I dont know what its like to smoke...but I can imagine giving up is increadibly hard so im really proud of you....hehe thats another reason why I dont smoke, im not very strong minded and if I started smoking, I wouldnt give up...sooo Well done again..


p.s. Thanks The Beggining matey, hehe im just remembering making that comment


----------



## FireCoral417 (Jun 2, 2005)

Agh! Ok -- I know I'm new here and I don't want to get off on the wrong foot. I just want to bring a few things to light.

First of all, nothing personal to anyone here, but most (not all) non-smokers are equivalent to the white people who don't want the black people to sit in the front of the bus. You're hateful, prejudice, uncompromising, publicly rude and arrogant.

Secondly, nothing personal to anyone here, but most (not all) smokers are self-centered, misinformed, unhealthy, and probably a lot more negative adjectives a non-smoker can come up with.

Yes, I'm a smoker. Do I wish I was? No. Does it help when people bash me for something I have a hard time quitting? No. Why d smokers find reasons why it's ok to smoke? Because it's easier to keep smoking than to quit and we're trying to come to terms with that. If a woman was unable to have children, it's easier for her to tell people she doesn't like kids than to explain she can't have them. It's kind of the same scenario.

The reason I give why I keep smoking? I enjoy it. There're a million things that can kill you, and you may as well do what you enjoy until you die. If you enjoy having sex... fine do that til you die, even though you can get an STD that may kill you. If you enjoy racing cars, do that even though you can crash. If you enjoy eating hamburgers, eat as many as you want andhave a heart attack. If you like diving, do it as long as you realize you take a risk of getting eaten alive by a shark.

It doesn't matter what you do, it can kill you. I'm courteous enough to not smoke around non-smokers because I know it can jeopradize their lives as well. Same reason why I don't drink and drive. Same reason why I don't add salt and butter to what I'm cooking for other people. 

That's all.... I know someone's gonna have something negative to say anyway though. Since smoking is *such* a crime.


----------



## FireCoral417 (Jun 2, 2005)

ehmon said:
			
		

> Tell you what my grandma is dying from throat cancer most likely because she lived with a smoker all her life, and not like I want to see her go but she has lived a long and happy life. At the very least she can say she has lived her life to the fullest.
> On the other hand my dad who is very young is also dying from cancer melanoma to be precise and I do blame the lack of ozone on that. I also do blame the lack of ozone on the fact the world is heavily polluted by senseless car exhaust. I understand there needs to be fire trucks and ambulances and such, but all together the essential vehicles probably make up 000,000,000,000,000,001 of the total cars on earth as for the rest of em them you can say we do need cars yes, but do we need SUVs, Hummers, and muscle cars?
> Although now that I think about it I would have to agree that my analogy on cars vs cigarettes isnt very accurate because the reality is cars are way worse. They polluting the earth faster than anything we know, they are destroying our ozone which is killing the planet through global warming, cancer, and killing off thousands of species of plant and animal life. There are wars all over the world due to the value of oil. The oil is being spilt in our oceans and making it inhospitable for fish, birds, whales
> In short cars are the direct cause of millions of people (including children) that will die at a very early age due to cancer, the world is being left a ruin, and soon it will be the direct cause of the earth warming up and completely wiping out any existence of life on earth as we know it.
> ...



Question for you...

Are you Vegetarian/Vegan? Because most people don't know that the farms used to raise cows, chickens and pigs for food causes more pollution than autos do...

I'm not trying to push my Vegan ways on anyone... it's just a fact that I like to point out to people concerned about the environment :heart:

Haha -- ok I just read in ur reply to someone else that you are indeed Vegetarian :thumbup: But I'm leaving this post here anyway cause I think it's important


----------



## FireCoral417 (Jun 2, 2005)

mentos_007 said:
			
		

> oh gosh I didn't expected that my post will live sooo long. And i started it and now I'd like to tell you something. At the beggining I told yh that I smoke and I don't mind ppl smoking. But now? We have July 2005 almost 8 months since the first post has been written in this thread. And in 2005 I smoke only 1 and a half of a cigarette!!!!  I'm so proud of myself that it was only 1 and a half... not 150 or 1500!



Congrats. I've been siick for 2 weeks and haven't smoked one cigarette the whole :x I think I'm dying from lack of nicotine :lmao:



			
				mentos_007 said:
			
		

> and I feel realy good now  I can recognize flavours  when you smoke too much sometimes you have problems with it and you lacks taste, did you know that?!



Hmm -- I dunno -- to me everything tastes worse.. I've lost 10 pounds since I've been sick cause nothing tastes good enough to eat


----------



## mentos_007 (Jun 2, 2005)

uhh that's bad FireCoral... 
to all of you who have just quit... do you want to smoke again? or... when you are at pub, drinking a beer... to you feel the desire to lit one?


----------



## Artemis (Jun 2, 2005)

First of, Welcome to the forum and I hope you like it here!

Now down to me being rude (sorry if I offend you, it isnt personal.



			
				FireCoral417 said:
			
		

> Agh! Ok -- I know I'm new here and I don't want to get off on the wrong foot. I just want to bring a few things to light.
> 
> First of all, nothing personal to anyone here, but most (not all) non-smokers are equivalent to the white people who don't want the black people to sit in the front of the bus. You're hateful, prejudice, uncompromising, publicly rude and arrogant.



Im close to saying, "How dare you" but I will stick with just that you are completely wrong...I dont care what you look like sitting at the front of the bus...all I care is about the baby near by coughing its lungs out because of your beloved "White little stick" and the fumes that it creates which puts everyone off.

What if I were to drive my car into a resuturant, and leave it running, so that you cant stand the smell, your asmatic (cant spell sorry) brothers start caughing and spluttering, your mum is upset because it is her birthday dinner, your dads getting wound up because I am so ignorant...does that seem fair? 

Dont try to scare people into submitting by saying they are something which is horrible, and remotly linked, thats similar to bullying, and its not how debates should be performed.



> Secondly, nothing personal to anyone here, but most (not all) smokers are self-centered, misinformed, unhealthy, and probably a lot more negative adjectives a non-smoker can come up with.



I have nothing to say to that, but I do disagree, smokers are humans, so are none smokers, dont catogorize us otherwise you are doing what you say non smokers are doing in your buss analogy.



> Yes, I'm a smoker. Do I wish I was? No. Does it help when people bash me for something I have a hard time quitting? No. Why d smokers find reasons why it's ok to smoke? Because it's easier to keep smoking than to quit and we're trying to come to terms with that. If a woman was unable to have children, it's easier for her to tell people she doesn't like kids than to explain she can't have them. It's kind of the same scenario.



I see your point, and its valid...but surely the answer is not to get into smoking in the first place?



> The reason I give why I keep smoking? I enjoy it. There're a million things that can kill you, and you may as well do what you enjoy until you die. If you enjoy having sex... fine do that til you die, even though you can get an STD that may kill you. If you enjoy racing cars, do that even though you can crash. If you enjoy eating hamburgers, eat as many as you want andhave a heart attack. If you like diving, do it as long as you realize you take a risk of getting eaten alive by a shark.



Thing is though, a diver doesnt bring people in the sea with him who dont want to go so they can be eaten by sharks.



> It doesn't matter what you do, it can kill you. I'm courteous enough to not smoke around non-smokers because I know it can jeopradize their lives as well. Same reason why I don't drink and drive. Same reason why I don't add salt and butter to what I'm cooking for other people.



Thats good, and smokers like that dont bother me at all. 



> That's all.... I know someone's gonna have something negative to say anyway though. Since smoking is *such* a crime.



It should be...


----------



## ferny (Jun 2, 2005)

> The computer is not destroying the ozone and giving people like my Dad skin cancer!


Well, it is. I assume that you know how many raw materials go into the construction of a computer. How much has to be sourced and how much energy goes into creating it. The chances of that energy coming from renewable source. I think you'll find they pollute the Earth a lot more than a car. But then, I did here that from experts a few years ago so I'm probably wrong. I've been known to be from time to time.



> You are a narrow minded person


If you say so it muct be true! :mrgreen:
Although I must say, your insult would have even more weight to it If you hadn't bumped a thread which was well dead with your views and if you actualy acknowledged someone talking to you about the flaws in your logic and knowledge rather than attack them, if you'd have read my views on smoking which are in this thread (here's a link to help you along) and if you didn't go off on one the moment someone shows that they have a different opinion to you.



> but the truth is that if a combustion engine hadn&#8217;t been invented then advancements in other forms of transportation would have been made. It&#8217;s not as though we would have stopped evolving if the gas powered engine wasn&#8217;t around, would have found much more economical and environmentally friendly ways.


Oh, and if you didn't pass off thoughts with no facts as being the law.

How on Earth can you say that? There is no evidence to support what you've just said. Not any that I know of anyway. So please, show me because I'm interested.



> I have evolved beyond the need for such items as I am a vegetarian and my food is very easy to sneek up on and catch.


Back then people didn't have the exotic fruits and vegetables (like the humble potatoe here) and weren't able to work the land like we do now. I don't think vegetarianism was much of an option back then...



> Yes I agree people need cars, but do we need to all have one? No 1 car per family should be fine.


I love cars. I passed my test a couple of years ago and haven't driven since. I ride a bike to work. Four people live in this house and we have three cars (four if you include the TR6 which gets used once in a blue moon). My dad travels all over the country and has so many tools in the back of his Astra that it looks like the suspension is knackered. He may have to leave at 6am one morning and travel hundreds of miles. The next day he may not have to go anywhere. My sister works at the hospital and leaves at 8am and gets back home at 5pm. Some weekends and evenings she is on 24 hour call out and may have to rush to the hospital at any time. My mum has to go out to work in the afternoons and she also has to drive to the supermarkets and load up with shopping each week. More than a couple of shopping bags.

Explain to me how we'd get by with only one car.





> oh gosh I didn't expected that my post will live sooo long. And i started it and now I'd like to tell you something. At the beggining I told yh that I smoke and I don't mind ppl smoking. But now? We have July 2005 almost 8 months since the first post has been written in this thread. And in 2005 I smoke only 1 and a half of a cigarette!!!!  I'm so proud of myself that it was only 1 and a half... not 150 or 1500!


 :thumbsup:



> Congrats Mentos! I can truly relate. It's been almost nine months since I've smoked...and I was a smoker of 16 years.


My parents stopped smoking when I was eight or nine. I think it was partly down to health reasons and also because we were moving house so it seemed like a good time I guess. They managed to quit without any problems. I think I read that anyone can quit if they want to, they just have to pick the right moment. It's down to luck and if you get your timing right you can do it. If you get it wrong, you can't. Something about chemical balance and all that jazz.

When they quit they put on a lot of weight as well. Any ex-smokers notice that? Maybe it's that they had to put something in their mouth in the absence of the fag? Food was an easy option.



> Give your hands something to do? Text another virgin mobile for 3p!





Indecently, as it's sort of on-topic but off as well. I've had problems breathing lately. My nose feels blocked, at one point it felt like there was a lump in my throat. At times when I've blown my nose in the mornings there has been a little bit of blood. And for the last few days my chest has hurt when I've breathed in. Sort of like when you've been out in the cold air and it aches from the gums in your mouth, down your throat and along your sternum. I'm going to give it a couple of days to see what happens but I'm thinking of going to the doctors. Which is a big thing for me to do. :shock:
I guess smokers could give advice here, if anyone.



Oh, and guys. I know you can be trusted but I just wanted to remind you all to keep things nice. Don't call people names, please don't too offended and please don't spam the thread. If people want to discuss or talk about things, great. If you want to do something else, please don't do it.


----------



## Corry (Jun 2, 2005)

Artemis said:
			
		

> First of, Welcome to the forum and I hope you like it here!
> 
> Now down to me being rude (sorry if I offend you, it isnt personal.
> 
> ...



All I'm gonna say, is, Artemis, you took the words right out of my mouth..."how dare you" pretty much explains my feelings, too. 

That, and WILL THIS THREAD PLEASE DIE!!!! It died several months ago FOR A REASON! And it should have STAYED DEAD!   NOW DROP IT PLEASE! 

Thank you, and have a nice day!


----------



## Corry (Jun 2, 2005)




----------



## MDowdey (Jun 2, 2005)

remember kids...

arguing on the net is about as worthwhile as trying to bite your own ear.

the thread has died, move on.


----------



## MDowdey (Jun 2, 2005)

BACK BY POPULAR DEMAND!!!

EHMON HAS A PLACE TO RANT WITH ALL OF HIS 22 POSTS!!!!

AND MENTOS CAN NOW TALK ABOUT SMOKING!!!! YAY!!

IM NO LONGER MODERATING THIS BOARD OR ANY PART OF THIS FORUM.


----------



## mentos_007 (Jun 2, 2005)

... eating MD.... you're very tasty 
thank you... and maybe now I'll explain why I wanted this thread back (no, no because I wrote the first post here). I think that the argument above was really intelligent. People should be able to share their views and if somebody just don't want to read this thread it will die by its own. I suppose that someone was still interested in it when he/she digged it out after a few months... 

So I see no point in closing this thread. If you want to discuss smoking here, just do it. But please do not offend each other. Arguing sometimes is very important, it teaches us how to negotiate and come up with intelligent points and conclusions!


----------



## mygrain (Jun 2, 2005)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> BACK BY POPULAR DEMAND!!!
> 
> EHMON HAS A PLACE TO RANT WITH ALL OF HIS 22 POSTS!!!!
> 
> ...



Awww man!! oh yeah well i find you "to be arrogant, simple minded, and judgmental"...you freak!!!  :hugs:


----------



## MDowdey (Jun 2, 2005)

EAT ME AGAIN


----------



## MDowdey (Jun 2, 2005)

EHMON WHERE ARE YOU? WE NEED YOU IN HERE TO ARGUE YOUR POINT OVER AN INTERNET CHAT ROOM SOME MORE!!!!!!


----------



## Chase (Jun 2, 2005)

You know, I've decided to start smoking now. The smokers have talked me into it.

No, wait, now I've changed my mind. I'm going to quit smoking, the non-smokers are right. 

Err no, damn, I can't decide.


----------



## mentos_007 (Jun 2, 2005)

damn it... I caused the  WW3


----------



## Chase (Jun 2, 2005)

I knew I would be able to blame you for some big problem sooner or later! :lmao:


----------



## Artemis (Jun 2, 2005)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> EAT ME AGAIN



Shall we debate the addiction of "Eating MD" and the possibilities of disease to follow...


----------



## MDowdey (Jun 2, 2005)

no.


----------



## Artemis (Jun 2, 2005)

I see how your playing this....yes?


----------



## MDowdey (Jun 2, 2005)




----------



## Artemis (Jun 2, 2005)

MDowdey said:
			
		

>



I feel insulted, yet somehow enlightend at the same time...


----------



## Nikon Fan (Jun 2, 2005)

ehmon said:
			
		

> Tell you what my grandma is dying from throat cancer most likely because she lived with a smoker all her life, and not like I want to see her go but she has lived a long and happy life. At the very least she can say she has lived her life to the fullest.
> On the other hand my dad who is very young is also dying from cancer melanoma to be precise and I do blame the lack of ozone on that. I also do blame the lack of ozone on the fact the world is heavily polluted by senseless car exhaust. I understand there needs to be fire trucks and ambulances and such, but all together the essential vehicles probably make up 000,000,000,000,000,001 of the total cars on earth as for the rest of em them you can say we do need cars yes, but do we need SUVs, Hummers, and muscle cars?
> Although now that I think about it I would have to agree that  my analogy on cars vs cigarettes isnt very accurate because the reality is cars are way worse. They polluting the earth faster than anything we know, they are destroying our ozone which is killing the planet through global warming, cancer, and killing off thousands of species of plant and animal life. There are wars all over the world due to the value of oil. The oil is being spilt in our oceans and making it inhospitable for fish, birds, whales
> In short cars are the direct cause of millions of people (including children) that will die at a very early age due to cancer, the world is being left a ruin, and soon it will be the direct cause of the earth warming up and completely wiping out any existence of life on earth as we know it.
> ...




Must be tough trying to pedal your bike and smoke your cigarettes at teh same time...or at least I assume your ride a bike or walk, b/c heaven forbid you drive a car AND smoke or you're killing us all 

Couldn't resist, DON'T SCREW WITH TPF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mygrain (Jun 2, 2005)

WHAHAHA!!! the phantom spammer strikes again!!!


----------



## Nikon Fan (Jun 2, 2005)

Are you callin me a spammer mygrain??? Cuz if so read the title


----------



## mygrain (Jun 2, 2005)

eromallagadnama said:
			
		

> Are you callin me a spammer mygrain??? Cuz if so read the title



No mam'!! ...err...(clearing his throat) I was just posting spam. It was directed not at one person in particular but rather in a splattering manner that was aimed at page two of this thread...I think I was successful at hitting almost everyone in here with it's meaty jello. It will come off in soap and water. Shout will work on those tough stains.

oh wait I think I missed a spot...








officailly spammed by the people's front of spammary...not to be confused with the spammarian's people's front.:mrgreen:


----------



## fadingaway1986 (Jun 3, 2005)

Canon Fan said:
			
		

> Not to mention the fact that smokes will soon be well over $4.00 a pack.
> 
> [/flaming mad rant][/b]



:O only $4? Here in australia they are over $10 (depending what size packet you get of course). I don't smoke, but my mum does. Congrats on the baby, by the way.


----------



## cameraguy54 (Dec 23, 2008)

hahaha stupid idiot going to the shops for cigarettes makes you more friends haha yeah right


----------



## DReali (Dec 23, 2008)

Wow... just reading this gave me the biggest craving 

I (ex-smoker), like others have mentioned, can't stand non-smokers that go to bars and complain about smoke....or those who generally look down on smokers: the type of person that moves _closer_ to you while you're having a cig at a bus stop just to look at you reproachfully and give you that fake cough. I've noticed this especially in the states where smokers are generally viewed as positively as lepers who infect healthy bystanders for fun. 

We all know that smoking is a choice, albeit a very stupid one, but this gives us no reason to demonise those who do it...unless they are in fact undermining the health of those aorund them. The lady that walks up to me and coughs should just keep her distance...and if shes really concerned about the air shes breathing she should go cough at the city council. I'm sure a day in L.A. is worse for your lungs than some second-hand. 

Those who smoke are fully aware of the risks they incur on themselves and an inability to quit is just a lack of will or character. However, the same applies to obese people and alcholics who are generally seen with more compasion by the public. This is because even though alcoholics and obese people "suffer" from the same disfunction (addiction) as smokers these two conditions are modernly considered "diseases". If the cure is to stop eating fast food or to put the bottle down it shouldn't be called a disease, even if genetic predispositions are likely to aid the development of these conditions. 

Smokers continue smoking because, whether or not you believe it, they enjoy it and therefore _they _see something positive in it.
Not only have I made friends thanks to smoking but "have you got a spare smoke?" or "do you have a light?" are great ways to approach those of the opposite sex


----------



## lostprophet (Dec 23, 2008)

cameraguy54 said:


> hahaha stupid idiot going to the shops for cigarettes makes you more friends haha yeah right



and it took you 3 and a half years to come up with that did it? 
whats with bumping of all these 3 year old threads?


----------



## monkeykoder (Dec 23, 2008)

ZOMBIE THREAD!!!


----------



## Jaszek (Dec 25, 2008)

mentos_007 said:


> Ok, I stareted this thread so I feel responsible for adding my own opinion.
> 
> 1. In PL the cost of a pach is about $1.5 US only.
> 2. I smoke only 3-4 cigarettes a day, and as I said earlier I can give it up any day. I don't see problems in "not smoking". Today I want to smoke - ok I smoke, the other day I just don't want to, so I don't - this is a strange kind of addiction.


Hey I just noticed Mentos is from Poland too lol...i'm not the only one. Which ones do you smoke? When I'm in Poland it's L&M for be. Best cigs ever ....yes I am 17 lol


----------



## AlexColeman (Dec 28, 2008)

Corry said:


> Personally I can't stand smoking.  As it is now, I work in a very small office with a 70 year old man that smokes cigar after cigar.  I am SO sick of breathing that crap in, and sick of my clothes smelling like it.  I was so happy to move out of my parents house cuz I got away from that, and now it's like it's even worse than it was then!!!



Give him a practical joke exploding cigar!


----------



## anubis404 (Jan 1, 2009)

I don't understand why people smoke. There's plenty of ways to relax yourself WITHOUT killing yourself. I view cigarettes like I view all other drugs. Just because they're legal, doesn't make them acceptable.


----------



## Dmitri (Jan 1, 2009)

anubis404 said:


> I don't understand why people smoke. There's plenty of ways to relax yourself WITHOUT killing yourself. I view cigarettes like I view all other drugs. Just because they're legal, doesn't make them acceptable.



Good, stay away from them. I started very young and just kept going. I quit almost a year ago (last February) and I still crave them, I even instinctively reached for one the other day. Luckily there was nothing there, but once they get ya, they try hard to keep ya.


----------



## mrodgers (Jan 1, 2009)

anubis404 said:


> I don't understand why people smoke. There's plenty of ways to relax yourself WITHOUT killing yourself. I view cigarettes like I view all other drugs. Just because they're legal, doesn't make them acceptable.


I think 99% of the time it starts when people are quite young and heavily influenced with peer pressure.

By the time a person is wise enough to think, "This is really stupid," it's far too late.  Nicotine is by far the most addictive drug available.  Once addicted, it is extremely difficult to give up because it replaces a chemical that the brain produces.  With nicotine, the brain no longer produces that chemical and the addiction is set.

People don't start to smoke to relax themselves.  They smoke after the addiction takes hold to relax themselves because it is physically needed with the lack of the natural chemical the brain would otherwise produce.

I don't smoke, but I chew tobacco.  Like most all tobacco users, I started when I was 14 years old with my friends and peer pressure.  I am now 36 and it's not as easy as waking up and saying, "I'm going to quit now."  Not that easy at all.


----------



## anubis404 (Jan 2, 2009)

Dmitri said:


> Good, stay away from them. I started very young and just kept going. I quit almost a year ago (last February) and I still crave them, I even instinctively reached for one the other day. Luckily there was nothing there, but once they get ya, they try hard to keep ya.



Good for you. If I ever feel the need to smoke, I promised myself I would go skydiving instead.


----------



## anubis404 (Jan 2, 2009)

mrodgers said:


> I think 99% of the time it starts when people are quite young and heavily influenced with peer pressure.
> 
> By the time a person is wise enough to think, "This is really stupid," it's far too late.  Nicotine is by far the most addictive drug available.  Once addicted, it is extremely difficult to give up because it replaces a chemical that the brain produces.  With nicotine, the brain no longer produces that chemical and the addiction is set.
> 
> ...



Good point, although I do believe heroine is the most addictive drug, much more so than nicotine. I am 15, and none of my friends have even thought about touching a cigarette. I know some people that do pot, but that's about it. Drugs aren't my thing.


----------



## ryan7783 (Jan 2, 2009)

The man that lives behind us in our building smokes like a chimney. His smoke comes up from behind our sink since our kitchens back up to eachother and makes the whole apartment smell like an ash tray.

The landlord has had to paint his apartment a few times since he moved in 15 years ago because his walls always end up yellow. 

The girls above us smoke too and I swear to God it sounds like their fighting for their lives whenever they cough and hack every morning. It's so disgusting it makes me sick sometimes.

*Smoking is a disgusting thing. I dated ONE girl that smoked when I was younger and after kissing that face for 2 months, I couldn't take it anymore. People would be downright stupid to want to put that crap in their bodies and I've developed a burning hatred for people that think it's their God given right to smoke around me or my family in really unnecessary places.

Thank God they've recently banned smoking from most restaurants here. 

- Cigarette companies market to kids - plain and simple. 
- You smell like crap
- Cancer
- People around you smell like crap
- Cancer
- It's expensive
- *CANCER!*

How can you put that crap in your body knowing everything we know now about what it does to you? 

this topic makes me mad.


----------



## Dmitri (Jan 2, 2009)

anubis404 said:


> Good for you. If I ever feel the need to smoke, I promised myself I would go skydiving instead.



haha great idea! :thumbsup:


----------



## mrodgers (Jan 3, 2009)

ryan7783 said:


> How can you put that crap in your body knowing everything we know now about what it does to you?


Read my post above.  It's because the majority who start are young and foolish doing it out of peer pressure.  By the time they are smart enough to understand or care about the problems, it's too late.  It's not quite a simple thing to just up and quit.  It controls you and every part of your life.

Giving it up is like saying, "I'm not left handed, I don't use my left hand for anything, it is useless and I'm just going to wack it off."  Giving up nicotine is giving up a drug that your body and brain NEEDS.  It needs it, because the nicotine is replacing a chemical that your brain naturally produces and no longer produces.  To give up nicotine, the brain must reverse its self and once again begin producing that chemical that the nicotine replaced.  Until that happens, it is excruciatingly difficult to just "give it up."



> this topic makes me mad.


What makes me mad is people who have no idea about what the nicotine addiction is or how it comes about lectures and preaches to those who do smoke (chew) tobacco.  If it was that easy to quit, don't you think just about every person who smokes would wake up one day and say, "this is stupid" and never do it again from that point on?


----------



## monkeykoder (Jan 3, 2009)

anubis404 said:


> I don't understand why people smoke. There's plenty of ways to relax yourself WITHOUT killing yourself. I view cigarettes like I view all other drugs. Just because they're legal, doesn't make them acceptable.



Every action you take leads you some number of steps closer to death so pick the actions you enjoy.  As a hint about smoking it is only enjoyable the first few times you do it.


----------



## ryan7783 (Jan 4, 2009)

mrodgers said:


> What makes me mad is people who have no idea about what the nicotine addiction is or how it comes about lectures and preaches to those who do smoke (chew) tobacco.  If it was that easy to quit, don't you think just about every person who smokes would wake up one day and say, "this is stupid" and never do it again from that point on?



I don't give a rip what people do to their own bodies but if it effects me and my family(second hand smoke) that's when I start getting mad about it. What really makes me angry is when I see some jackass smoking in his/her car when they have a baby or young child in the backseat and their window is cracked an inch. If you want to kill yourself, be my guest but don't force your children to inhale your cancerous smoke.


----------



## Artograph (Jan 5, 2009)

*Canon Fan:*

* "7. Don't like it? Stay away! Like ferny said you don't have to go to a place where you know people will be smoking. At the same time while trying to be polite to non-smokers as it gets harder to find a place to smoke it gets harder to keep distance from the non-smokers. I will however go out of my way to be a nussiance to those who come up to me in a place that allows it, when I was there first, and start badgering me about it. I once had a woman tell me that she could smell my cigarette from 50 feet away, OUTDOORS in a parking lot and tried to read me the riot act. I;m sorry but I don't need strangers telling ME how to live MY life so THEY can feel like a better person."*


Yeah? I can smell the smoke from the car in front of me....on the expressway....with ALL MY WINDOWS UP! 

No smoker has any right to cause anyone else discomfort/an athsma attack/or even lung cancer due to 2nd hand smoke, because of their bad habbit. Why should *I* have to stay away from a bar or a restaurant, or any other place because *I* don't want my lungs polluted? Where are *my* rights in all that?? (Thank gawd Ontario is smoke-free!!!!!)

I can't begin to express how gross it is to be somewhere near (or even not 'that' near) a smoker who isn't smoking right then and there...but stinks so bad you have to get out of there....and into the fresh air. I always wonder if that person has any idea how bad they stink?

As an RPN who worked on a general medical floor years ago....I can't tell you how heart-breaking it is to watch some poor (dying) soul hooked up to oxygen...and still can't breathe...but looks deep into your eyes, searching, begging for some way that you can help him breathe somehow....and then begs you to take him out for a smoke.....

I hate smoke.


----------



## ryan7783 (Jan 5, 2009)

I knew a couple who smoked for 15 years. They quit about 2 years ago and now they tell me that when they are around smokers that wreak of cigarettes, it repulses them. They said they never realized how bad it smelled until they quit. 
My uncle smokes and he smells so horrible all the time. His washing machine even stinks of it. You can't wash that smell out.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Jan 6, 2009)

On the basis that this thread was actually dead some 3 or more years ago, I think we'll call it quits here.


----------

